# Let's play a game [emoji16]



## Tory990 (Feb 25, 2018)

Male or female...thoughts? And go...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm thinking your photos are awfully blurry for sexing.


----------

